# Sanfte Übergänge - wie geht das?



## Buhrme (27. September 2003)

Hallo erstmal!

Ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit mit Photoshop 7.0 gearbeitet, aber langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. Da hab ich etwas von Sanften Übergängen gehört.
sagen wir es so, richtig GUT kenne ich mich mit Photoshop nicht aus...

Kann mir denn jmd. erklären wie ich 2 Bilder übereinander zum Vorschein bringen kann?

[- Klickt mich, ich zeige euch etwas -] 

da steht ich soll einfach so 2 Bilder einfügen, die ich dann übereinander tun soll. Leider verstehe ich nciht genau, wie der es meint mit einfügen. mit File->open
geht es jedenfalls nicht. Außerdem hat das der WEbmaster schlecht beschrieben.
Bitte erklärt es mir genau, bin nicht der Schnellste checker :-( 

Buhrme


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. September 2003)

Halte dich bitte an unsere Netiquette, danke.

Einfach das Bild in das andere einfügen, ob du es nun kopierst, und es dann einfügst, oder ob du beide öffnest, und dann das eine rüber ziehst ist egal.

MfG Jan


----------



## root_alpha (27. September 2003)

Hi@Buhrme

Na nichts leichter als das 

Du hast in einer ebene(1) ein bild und in einer anderen ebene(2) das andere bild.
wenn du jetzt bei dem zweiten bild in der zweiten ebene eine ebenenmaske alegst und dann mit dem verlaufwerkzeug einen verlauf legst solltest du deinen weichen übergang von beiden bildern bekommen.


----------



## Mythos007 (28. September 2003)

*Ding Dong* Hier gibt es auch eine wunderschöne "Suchen&Findenfunktion"...

_Suchergebnis:_
 => Bilder ineinander verschmelzen lassen...
In diesem Sinne keep on Photoshopping

N.S.: Die Artplayseite ist hier nicht gern gesehen...


----------



## Tüddelheinz (15. April 2004)

geht leider niergendswo mehr >>> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151605.html

und genau da fehlt mir ein deatail ich bekomsm einfach net mehr gebacken...jaja so ist da smit dem vergessen *g


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2004)

Wie hat Mythos so schön geschrieben:



> **Ding Dong* Hier gibt es auch eine wunderschöne "Suchen&Findenfunktion"...*



Dann hättest du mit Sicherheit auch dieses Tutorial gefunden:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151605.html


----------



## Tüddelheinz (15. April 2004)

gut und schön, der Link ist trotzdem "broken" ...

und was ist mit der netiquette? Was gibts zubeanstanden?


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. April 2004)

Was ist daran so schlimm das der eine Link nicht funktioniert, meiner dir aber den gleichen Inhalt bietet ?

Zur Netiquette:
Lese dir mal deinen Post im anderen Thread durch. Aber vielleicht bin ich da zu ... empfindlich


----------



## annamaria (16. April 2004)

*Photoshop*

hallo Radde darf ich Dich mal was fragen?
Du warst vor einigen Tagen sehr nett und da ist es leichter Vertrauen zu fassen- 
danke.

Annamaria


----------



## Lobi (16. April 2004)

Huch  hier "muss" man nicht nur helfen, sondern auch noch immer nett sein?
Das find ich ja doof!

Sorry, aber mal ganz ehrlich!
Bei manchen Leuten hab ich echt das Gefühl, dass sie denken, wir haben den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun als fremden Menschen zu helfen!

Überlegt sich auch mal jemand, dass dafür hier NIEMAND bezahlt wird und wir das nur machen, WEIL wir so nett sind!
Und das das AUCH Zeit in Anspruch nimmt!

Und teilweis wird hier sogar Leuten geholfen, die einfach nur zu FAUL (sorry) sind mal ein bissl eigeninitiative zu ergreifen.
Handbuch
PS Hilfefunktion
Suchfunktion im Board
oder vielleicht einfach mal NAAAACHdenken!

Tut mir leid... musste mal raus!
Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## Mythos007 (16. April 2004)

Habe den Link zu dem betreffenden Tutorial gefixt.

Viel Spaß weiterhin in unserer Communtiy - Mythos


----------



## patigan (21. April 2004)

*Ebenen Verschmelzen*

Guten Abend an Alle,

bin neue hier ..gefällt mir...allerdings finde ich das Tutorial
"Bilder verschmelzen" nicht sehr gut beschrieben..
denn für Leute die nicht viel Ahnung mit photoshop haben wird es 
schwieriger gemacht als es schon ist . Zum Beispiel :
Dann wird bei (noch) aktiviertem Maskierungsmodus mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug von oben  ..was soll das bedeuten ?
Obwohl ich mir schon 2 Bücher gekauft habe ...laufend die FAQ lese etc..
finde ich nicht das passende um 2 Bilder ineinander zu verschmelzen
an was liegt es  ..Frauen ?..glaube ich nicht...
veilleicht habe ich Glück und ihr sagt mir bitte wo ich das finden kann.
im übrigen, finde ich es auch ganz toll wenn ihr dafür euere freizeit opfert um hilflose mensch wie mich  (aber NUR im bezug auf photoshop ) ;.))))  helft
Danke nochmal
patrice


----------



## Michael Och (21. April 2004)

> Dann wird bei (noch) aktiviertem Maskierungsmodus mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug von oben ..was soll das bedeuten ?



Was das bedeutet? 

Maskenmodus: Einmal "Q" drücken
Verlaufswerkzeug: 





*Ist die Photoshop 6 Version, ist aber bei dir gleich.
Einfach oben im Bild klicken mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug (Gedrückt halten) und nach unten ziehen. Noch was "unverständliches"?

MfG Michael


----------

